# Weedline South of Nipple



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Legacy went 2 for 5 today. Released a 200lb Blue and lost a white. Caught a yellowfin tuna. Had several other hits. - Cap'n Ed


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Heck yeah man. Nice job and thanks for the report.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

2-5 total strikes? Congrats on the fish!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Ed, great day. Way to start the year with a blue. This is Rob weis- loking foward to more great reports. Hope all is well.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!!:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Purdy work Ed. We gonna close the gap this week....


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice blue!!!!


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Captain Trip Carter said:


> 2-5 total strikes? Congrats on the fish!


Thanks for the reply.It is looking good offshore.
Good luck this year Trip.
Ed


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Rob
Congrats on your baby girl.
Look forward to seeing you
and your family.
Ed


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

No problem.I hope this year will stay good in close.
Catchum Up
Capt. Ed


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

nice


----------

